# [SOLVED] problems with radeon 4670 hijacking my onboard audio?!



## truan (Feb 15, 2008)

Might as well start with a bit of system info so you guys know what you're dealin with:

Operating System: MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M3A79-T DELUXE (CPU 1)
Graphics: 1024MB ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series (ATI AIB)	50 °C
Audio: ATI Function Driver for High Definition Audio - ATI AA01

Hey guys. Had this problem for a good few days now and been trying to sort it a good 4-5 hours a day since and nada has worked. I bought this PC on ebay, it was hand-built so no OEM drivers, and I have no contact with the guy who sold it me since it was a good 2 years ago, I also have no discs with it but I have installed everything off the asus support website (M3A79-T motherboard).

Right now I'm on XP Pro with SP3, considering formatting the drive AGAIN now to get rid of SP3 as I've heard it's caused problems. But at the minute I've tried every combination of Realtek driver with every combination of ATI High Definition Audio Device driver (ie, none of them installed, all of them, 1 of them, etc).

As well as entering BIOS and my onboard options can be seen here:
http://i.imgur.com/nUmaV.jpg
No combination of on/off spdif/hd with every combination of drivers I mentioned worked. In fact in Sounds and Audio Devices it now says "No Audio Device".

I have also checked device manager, there's:
ATI Function Driver for High Definition Audio - ATI AA01
and a new one which has recently appeared,
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatability Driver with an "!" over it.

Thing is, I don't.. think, I had HD Audio? I've got a crappy 2.1 sound setup, SD monitor.. I was happy with it. I just wanted onboard working but NOTHING seems to work. So, anyone know what to try next? I am honestly at wit's end, considering taking it to.. shudder, pc world!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: problems with radeon 4670 hijacking my onboard audio?!*

Check Device Manager, in the Sound, video and game controllers section you should see a "Realtek" listing...if not it may have gotten renamed by the Microsoft driver.

Uninstall the "Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatability Driver" within Device Manager (and the Realtek driver if listed) and reboot.

When Windows boots, install the audio driver from the Asus website. 

The ATI HD audio is the audio chipset for the HDMI output of your ATI video card. It has nothing to do with your onboard audio chipset. Also, depending on the order of the driver installation, the "default audio output" may be incorrect. The default audio device should be the onboard audio chipset.


----------



## truan (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: problems with radeon 4670 hijacking my onboard audio?!*

Hiya, thanks for the reply 

This is currently my device manager: http://i.imgur.com/4ck6c.jpg

The windows WINMM WDM one I mentioned in the first post has mysteriously disappeared since shutting down for the night and the realtek drivers are not listed in the devicemanager for some reason? But the realtek driver that I do have installed (shows up in the add or remove programs) is the one from the asus website for my motherboard so I'm not sure where to go from here?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: problems with radeon 4670 hijacking my onboard audio?!*

Try uninstalling the Realtek driver, reboot, and then reinstall.

Also check the default audio device.


----------



## truan (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: problems with radeon 4670 hijacking my onboard audio?!*

Uninstalled the Realtek driver and rebooted. The default audio device in sound and audio devices has gone from "No Audio Device" and is now: "ATI HD Audio rear output", not sure what to do from here?

edit: oops you said reinstall, I'll see what change that does then add another edit.
edit 2: reinstalled, still no sound but default audio device is still Ati HD Audio rear output so I'm not sure to think of this as progress?

Thanks for the help so far and merry christmas!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: problems with radeon 4670 hijacking my onboard audio?!*

Is the audio chipset now listed in Device Manager? 

The default audio device should have a drop down box (if more than one chipset is present), you can then select the output you wish to use.


----------



## truan (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: problems with radeon 4670 hijacking my onboard audio?!*

Sound, video and game controllers
- ATI Function Driver for High Definition audio - ATI AA01

has been disabled, and 'do not map through this device' has been ticked, (edit: however it decides to re-enable itself every reboot so I've uninstalled it. Should I have done this?)

ATI drivers uninstalled. Realtek AC97 onboard drivers from motherboard's website are installed. Sounds and Audio Devices says "No Audio Device".

HD Audio Azalia Device in bios is set to Disabled.

I don't understanddddd!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: problems with radeon 4670 hijacking my onboard audio?!*

Ensure the onboard audio chipset is enabled in the BIOS. If it's not listed in Device Manager, it is either disabled (and thus not being installed by Windows) or it is faulty.

Uninstalling the ATI audio device won't resolve anything. Windows is setting it as the default device because it is the only audio device Windows recognizes.


----------



## truan (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: problems with radeon 4670 hijacking my onboard audio?!*

It doesn't seem to show up in the bios though, the bios looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/nUmaV.jpg , except with hd audio on disable so the front panel and spdif_out options are hidden. I've managed to find all the bios options so, apologies in advance for a long post but maybe someone could spot what I've missed to enable the onboard sound?


Cofiguration System Frequencies/Voltage

FSB Frequency 
PCIE Frequency
Processor Frequency Multiplyer 
Processor-NB Frequency Multiplyer 
CPU-NB HT Link Speed 
Processor Voltage 
Processor-NB Voltage 
DDR Voltage
NorthBridge Voltage 
SouthBridge Voltage
CPU VDDA Voltage
Auto Xpress
CPU Tweak
PLL1 Speed Spctrum
PLL2 Spread Spectrum
AI Clock Skew Channel 'A'
AI Clock Skew Channel 'B'

Memory Configuration

Bank Interleaving 
Channel Interleaving 
MemClock Tristate C3/ATLVID 
Memory Hole Remapping 
DRAM Ganged Mode
Power Down Enable 
DCQ Bypass Maximum 

DRAM Timing Configuration

Memory Clock Mode 
2T Mode 
DRAM Timing Mode

AI NET2

Marvell Post Check LAN Cable

CPU Configuration

Secure Virtual Machine Mode
AMD Cool 'N' Quiet
ACPI SRAT Table
C1E Support
CPU Prefetching
Processor Downcore
Advanced Clock Calibration 
AMD Live! 

PCI-E Configuration

GFX Dual Slot Configuration
GFX2 Dual Slot Configuration
Peer 2 Peer Among GFX/GFX2 
GPP Slots Power Limit,W 

NB-SB Port Features

NB-SB Link ASPM 
NP NB-SB VC1 Traffic Support

Hyper Transport Configuration

ISOChronous Flow-Control Mode
HT Link Tristate
UnitID Clumping 
2XLCLK Mode

ECC Configuration

ECC Mode

Onboard Device Configuration

Serial Port1 Address
Serial Port1 Mode
HD Audio Azalia Device [DISABLED]
Front Panel Support Type 
SPDIF_OUT Mode
Onboard 1394
Onboard Marvell LAN
Onboard Marvell Boot Rom
Marvell 6111 ESATA Controller 
Primary Display Adapter

PCIPnP

Plug & Play O/S 
PCI Latency Timer 
Allocate IRQ To PCI VGA 
Pallete Snooping 

USB Configuration

USB Functions 
USB 2.0 Controller 
USB 2.0 Controller Mode 
BIOS EHCI Hand-Off 
Legacy USB Support 

Power

Suspend Mode
Repost Video on S3 Resume 
ACPI 2.0 Support
ACPI APIC Support

APM Configuration

Power Button Mode 
Restore On AC Power Loss 
Power on by PCI Devices 
Power on by PCI-E Devices 
Power on by External Modem 
Power on by RTC Alarm
Power on by PS/2 Keyboard 

Hardware Monitor

CPU Temperature
Motherboard Temperature 
CPU Fan Speed
Chasis Fan Speed
VCore Voltage
3.3v Voltage
%v Voltage
12v Voltage 
CPU Fan Warning Speed 
Smart Q Fan Function 
Smart Q Fan Profile 


Anything? Because I can't see any form of onboard audio option. For the record the front panel and spdif options are only visable when HD Azalia is set to enabled.


----------



## truan (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: problems with radeon 4670 hijacking my onboard audio?!*

An update: I HAVE SOUND! On the forum I found a list of the bios options the poster pointed out HD Azalia needs to be on auto for onboard to work, then on the motherboard forums I spotted someone saying the 'new' drivers don't work and to use the old one's.

So uninstalled all realtek, bios azalia to auto, installed the 2008 soundmax drivers.. boom, the glorious windows boot up was music to my ears and a pants change was in order.

Thanks so much for the help Dogg, happy new year to you!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: problems with radeon 4670 hijacking my onboard audio?!*

HD Audio Azalia Device [DISABLED]
Front Panel Support Type 

I was just about to point out that it was disabled.

Glad you got it figured out.


----------

